# How used to you can your hedgie get?



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm new to owning a lil hedgie and was wondering to what extent will your hedgie get used to you as in flinching every move i make will he stop? and will he just be used to me when i play with him or all people in general?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Depends on the hedgehog, but they are very flinchy animals in general since they are "prey"


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks i was jw but does that mean he gets used to me will he be with people in general or just with me?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Butters said:


> Thanks i was jw but does that mean he gets used to me will he be with people in general or just with me?


Depends ^-^
Some hedgies are more social with other people, others just let only one person handle them.
They have quite a variety of personalities 
Just remember if you move something above their heads quickly it's just a natural reflex for them to huff and puff up, because in the wild they would have associated that with evil owls and stuff who would try to eat them ;D
Usually they're much less huffy/jumpy if you approach them from where they can see you, and not above their bodies.


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

Thankies another question ^.^ i heard if they poop green as babies it means they are stressed out? If this is true how should i overcome this obstacle let them be for a little while? and how often should i handle them if they are stressed if any?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Butters said:


> Thankies another question ^.^ i heard if they poop green as babies it means they are stressed out? If this is true how should i overcome this obstacle let them be for a little while? and how often should i handle them if they are stressed if any?


Well when you first get your hedgie you should leave him/her alone for a few days. Once they start eating, drinking, running on their wheel, etc you can take it as an ok to start handling him 
If it's just stress, it will go away eventually ^-^ There are other causes too like (I think) liver problems or change in food that upsets their tummy


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

Well luckily he is a very outgoing lil guy  he eats and drinks fine today i actually fed him mill worms from my hand and i can handle him and let him crawl on me without him prickling me its just i don't want him to get stressed so that it upsets him to much and he loves to swim ^^


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

One thing about 'hand feeding' them treats and such, they'll start to associate your fingers as food, so its usually recommended not to hand feed them, many use tweezers, I just put a dish in their cage with their mealies. Better than them thinking your fingers are sausages


----------



## Butters (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm yea he's bit me a time or two but doesn't really hurt. ty for the info


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just depends on the hedgie but some can get to the point where they don't ball up or spike out. Sandra is such a social hedgie and loves being held but still spikes out when different noises startle her (She's been with me for 2 months now). My hedgie Loken on the other hand doesn't spike at all anymore. I'll have had him for one year at the end of next month, he knows all the noises of the house and definately knows me as Momma lol. 

I have noticed too that the more comfortable you get with handling hedgies the better results you will get. Loken has always been good but there would be times I feel he picked up on my nervousness when I was new to handling last year. Now that I am confident when handling it seems to relax him and you can tell the difference, almost like you can feel the trust the way they relax in your hand.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Butters said:
> 
> 
> > Thankies another question ^.^ i heard if they poop green as babies it means they are stressed out? If this is true how should i overcome this obstacle let them be for a little while? and how often should i handle them if they are stressed if any?
> ...


Babies should start being handled from the first day home. The first day limit handling to about 10 minutes so he/she can get used to their new home. Don't show him/her off to everyone and keep activity to a minimum. The second day, gently handle for short periods of time but baby does need to be handled or let baby sit on you under a small blankie or in a hedgie bag.

Green poop with a baby is usually stress from a new home but it can also be a water change and/or food change. It is always best to keep baby on the same food and water but not always possible. Normal texture but green tinged poop will go away in a few days. If it is loose, watery and frequent, baby can dehydrate quickly. Do not give any new food or treats for at least a couple of weeks or until the poop is normal colour and texture. Not all babies will get stress related poop immediately. Sometimes it takes a few days or even past a week to show up.


----------

